# Sandals resorts bans smoking!!



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

Here it is, from Travel Weekly, 4/27/06:

Sandals, Beaches kick butts, ban smoking on May 1 (04/27/2006)

Sandals and Beaches Resorts go smoke-free May 1 in all enclosed areas, including nightclubs, bars, restaurants, lobbies, conference facilities and retail shops.

Smoking will be permitted outdoors and in designated rooms in each of the resorts.

For details, visit www.sandals.com and www.beaches.com.

So make your voice heard - don't book a Sandals vacations. I hope the European and Asian smokers give them hell too.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

The wife and I were looking at doing a sandals vacation in a couple years for a "honeymoon".. Looks like sandals is out.
Scott


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

Poriggity said:


> The wife and I were looking at doing a sandals vacation in a couple years for a "honeymoon".. Looks like sandals is out.
> Scott


Try a Riu resort. They're based in Spain, where this anti-smoking nonsense hasn't reached the level it has here.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

We'll definetly look into it  Thanks for the suggestion.. Like I said, this is a long ways off as of yet, as we just don't have the extra $$, but we'll put it on the list!
Scott


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Sandals in Nassau is where I fell in love with cigars. Bought some Cubans from the legit store on Market Street, and sat in the Martini Bar at the resort every night smoking cigars and drinking vodka. That kills me to hear they caved in to the bull$hit....lookslike no more Sandals for me.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Sandals in Nassau is where I fell in love with cigars. Bought some Cubans from the legit store on Market Street, and sat in the Martini Bar at the resort every night smoking cigars and drinking vodka. That kills me to hear they caved in to the bull$hit....lookslike no more Sandals for me.


Tom, I'm with you, my wife and I went on our honeymoon there, although I'd been smoking before then, I went to that same small store on Market Street and bought a box of Monte #2's, smoked about half of them there at the piano bar playing checkers with my new wife! I smoked a bunch sitting in the various hot tubs as well. That place is a great resort, at least I can still smoke in the hot tubs and in the outdoor bars though, and the smoking ban isn't enough to keep me from going back!
-Pete


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Tom and Pete, thanx for the info on Sandals and the personal experiences you had there. Echo and I had actually considered going there before we did the whole Cruise thing. Maybe one of these days we'll eventually get around to it... the destinations and the all inclusive-ness are very appealing to me. Plus the rooms with the private pools look very nice  

Was looking at the St. Lucia Resort.... beautiful.


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I don't go on vacation but if I did I would not go there....


Jerry (staying home) in Minnesota.


----------



## GMUKNOW (Jan 20, 2006)

Dang, that sucks. I am going there with my family in November for a wedding. Hopefully my smoking and drinking wont be too hurt because of this... [im not sure how much time I am going to have for myself]

I am thinking it will still be an awesome time though, since this will be the first time for me leaving the country, and essentially the east coast.


----------

